# Seiko Diver 007k



## ESL

I know these have a huge following on RLT, so you might ask why a review? Well, before owning this one, I could never figure out what all the fuss was about. So here is a mini review from a Seiko Diver "virgin".

Well, 36 hours on and some comments: *Well Chuffed *comes pretty high up the scale.







"Bostin watch." is another that springs to mind.

Had it on a "wave" all day yesterday and I was instantly and totally comfortable with it. It looks very businesslike and professional and youknow it means business. Back onto the "jubilee" bracelet today and was surprised how the character of the watch changed. Now it looks sort of "hard" in a sort of Bruce Willis "blow up the airport and it'll still be ticking" kinda way, but still ready to sit in a boardroom for a couple of hours before the "real" work starts . Gonna try it on a Rhino tomorrow to see where it takes me.









LIKES

I can honestly say, that I have never before worn a watch that just looks so "right". I can't explain it more than that - it's just like the Spanish guitar solo in Dire Straits' Private Investigations, it's so damn "right".

The very simple but clever "night and day" design of the seconds hand - I had never noticed it in all of the photos I had seen, but on the wrist the design suddenly becomes clear - white for day, luminous for night - doh!

The bezel - gotta be the smoothest I've handled - feels like it is on roller bearings, and so easy to grip and turn.

The dial - in the thread where I was deciding which one to get, I was told it "glows like a glowing thing". Well - it does! Nuff said.

DISLIKES

Too soon to tell, but nothing likely to bother me - this an extremely likeable watch.

ISSUES

25 seconds fast in 24 hours. Only a surprise because I have been used to Omega's and RLT autos - and quite frankly, Roy spoils us all rotten with his usual high standards of "out of the box" setting up. I'm sure other 7S26 owners will tell me they settle down after a month or 3, so it does not really bother me.

WHAT NEXT?

I'm not hooked exactly (not yet anyways) but my collection definitely needs another Seiko diver - and I'm looking at Black Monsters (I think). I've been looking at some cracking reviews of OM's and BM's and I'm getting hooked on em.









So - Roy, I'll probably be in the market at the end of February. If you can get one, you will have a buyer!


----------



## jasonm

Nice read George....Monsters rock too!!


----------



## K.I.T.T.

Good little review























The Black & Orange Monsters are brilliant value... I've got them both









Try to get the bracelet versions... The bracelets are really excellent!!!!!!!

As any of the forums Seiko owners will tell you after a couple of months that 25sec a day increase will level out to a more respectable level as the watch becomes more attuned to your particular movements...

Congrats on your 1st Seiko...









Mike


----------



## ESL

Well, I can honestly say that I would not have gone for it without all of the helpful comments in the Seiko section.

Good recommendations guys - Thanks.


----------



## Stan

That does look bosting George.









Well done.


----------



## K.I.T.T.

And if the Monsters can't tempt you... Look at the Pepsi Bezel version of the SKX007 which is called the SKX009 or maybe a vintage 7002 / 6309 etc.































Mike


----------



## ESL

K.I.T.T. said:


> And if the Monsters can't tempt you... Look at the Pepsi Bezel version of the SKX007 which is called the SKX009 or maybe a vintage 7002 / 6309 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Arghhhhhhh....


----------



## MIKE

Well done George, on your new Seiko and the review









MIKE..


----------



## ESL

MIKE said:


> Well done George, on your new Seiko and the review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE..
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Cheers Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well done George I agree the 007 is a great watch and tough there was a link on the forum sometime back to a torture test some guy did which envolved freezing then boiling one







kept working


----------



## hakim

Welcome to the Club George, or should I say "We've got you now!"


----------



## jasonm

> We've got you now!"


Cue Mr C's and Macs demon laugh....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> We've got you now!"
> 
> 
> 
> Cue Mr C's and Macs demon laugh....
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Not me







I wouldn`t dare







Mr C is the master







of the demon laugh









err Paul this is your cue...............


----------



## Guest

Told you you would like it George.









You cannot go wrong with the BM either, very different watch (get it on the bracelet as Mike said) but just as nice.


----------



## K.I.T.T.

The SKX007 is a watch in the classic Seiko diver watch tradition... The BM/OM's however are a departure from the norm and are very individual watches and dare I say it are actually classics in their own right... The non Seikoholic may mix up the Seiko SKX's or the look alikes from other Manufacturers... But If you see that Amazing Bezel design... You just know that it is a Seiko Monster!























You do need a good strap/bracelet to keep it chained down and stop it escaping though like all monsters!!!!!!!





















So Look at a nice Solid Steel Link Bracelet... Which is precisely what you get with the Monster bracelet... Which has rave reviews in its own right!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## ESL

Right at the top of my original thread in the Seiko thread, I said I did not know if the BM was for me. But now I'm pretty sure it will be.

Sooner rather than later, I'm gonna get me one.


----------



## K.I.T.T.

They are very nice... The problem is though is that if you buy the Black Monster... You'll then Want/Need/Feel compelled to try the Orange Monster...

Like I said though do consider the bracelet version...























Mike


----------



## hakim

........then after you get the Orange Monster, you'll want the Limited Edition Yellow Monster







. Its no use fighting.......its all downhill after that


----------



## K.I.T.T.

Then the Lure of a 6309-704x will beckon or even a wonderful 6105-8110























Or you'll find that the 7002's have a slimline case but date only display...























Or that if you have a Singapore 'K' version you'll need to get the Japan 'J' version of the same darned watch























The joys of Seikos!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## hakim

Yeah, typical Japanese.

Take out 100 different versions of 1 item to make us all go mad


----------



## ESL

The 007's already muscled its way into my watch box and turfed all the others out, nothing else is getting a look in right now!









And it's got back onto a wave vent, I'm sure last time I looked, it was on a Rhino









I want a Pepsi bezel version, and a BM (or OM, or both?). Jason's Tuna Can looks the business and I was drooling over a Samurai the other day...









It's too late isn't it?







The inscrutable buggers have got me.


----------



## jasonm

> It's too late isn't it?


Yes.....Resistance is futile.....


----------



## K.I.T.T.

GOTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









































































































Mike


----------



## JonW

I bought one of these last week and have just worn it for a weekend away. Have to say im totally impressed. For the money this is a really great watch. Its big yet comfortable and easy to read. It seems to keep good time and is easy to set. Another top class Seiko product that Roy's done us proud on by getting us them for a great price. Cant fault it! Jon.


----------



## hakim

Glad you like your Diver Jon.

Here's my 011J on a brown bison strap. 24mm but fits the 22mm lugs of the diver since the leather is so soft.










Here's my 007J on black bison. Also 24mm.


----------



## ESL

I've got the Samurai bug


----------



## Roy

ESL said:


> I've got the Samurai bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hang on George, I'm trying to get some.


----------



## hakim

Roy, hope you also get some of the white and black dial in stainless steel.


----------



## JonW

I know i dont really want to ask as it could end up costing me money but.....Whats a Samurai?


----------



## ESL

This, is a Samurai: Seiko SBDA001 Titanium

non commercial link


----------



## ESL

Another Model (my preferred)

Seiko SNM0011K1 Blacl Steel (PVD bezel and crown)


----------



## JonW

Gulp... both look nice... i bl**dy knew it...


----------



## Nalu

The steel's batons are better and the hands are marginally better (Seiko hands:







). The bezel of course is an instant classic on both the Ti and Steel versions.

What do folks think of the dial texture differences? Anyone seen both? Is the texture even noticeable in use?


----------



## ESL

I really don't know Colin - I have not seen either in the flesh. I really can't make my mind up which I prefer: this afternoon, I am favouring the Ti version. But if Roy suddenly came up with some steel ones, I just know I would go for one







.

The all steel Samurai is reportedly a fair bit weightier than the Monsters' are which makes it quite a beast of a watch in its own right.

I've also just noticed that the Ti version has crown guards and what looks to be a bigger crown, which the stell does not seem to have. And the Ti has a black on white date wheel, and the steel has white on black.

Like I said: right now the ol' swing-o-meter is still over at the Ti side.








(at least until Roy tells me he can't get any







)


----------



## JonW

My 2p is that Ti with the crown guard looks more wholseome... but both look amazing....

Do you think the Ti would be lighter than the SSteel? I thought as a metal it was stronger but lighter.....???


----------



## Roy

Titanium is much lighter than Steel,

I sold this second hand one a few months ago,


----------



## JonW

... I Thought Ti was lighter... Cheers Roy.


----------



## psychlist

I have to say that I love my titanium Samurai. It is pushing everything else off my wrist at the moment - and in almost perfect second hand condition it cost not a lot more than a new 007. I wear it on a two piece Rhino.


----------



## Nalu

ESL said:


> I really don't know Colin - I have not seen either in the flesh. I really can't make my mind up which I prefer: this afternoon, I am favouring the Ti version. But if Roy suddenly came up with some steel ones, I just know I would go for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The all steel Samurai is reportedly a fair bit weightier than the Monsters' are which makes it quite a beast of a watch in its own right.
> 
> I've also just noticed that the Ti version has crown guards and what looks to be a bigger crown, which the stell does not seem to have. And the Ti has a black on white date wheel, and the steel has white on black.
> 
> Like I said: right now the ol' swing-o-meter is still over at the Ti side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (at least until Roy tells me he can't get any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Same here, George.

I'd forgotten about the crown guards - that's a major swing vote for me.


----------



## Roy

I've found some, They should be here in a coule of weeks along with some monsters and others.


----------



## pauluspaolo

I've got a stainless steel Samurai and it's a cracking watch. Whichever version you go for make sure you get it on the bracelet, it's phenomenal quality with all the links being solid, it has a divers extension as well - truly excellent stuff. The only thing I'd change on mine are the hands so I'm debating about whether to order some Bill Yao ones. Ideally I'd like a set of titanium Samurai hands but I wouldn't know how to get a set short of actually buying a titanium Samurai (which is a bit extreme just to get some hands!!). I've had my watch beadblasted - I just prefer it to polished/brushed surfaces - and it looks fantastic, I'll have to get the bracelet done next.

Regarding the crown - the unprotected crown of the stainless steel one is recessed so it doesn't stick out from the side of the case as much as the crown of the titanium watch (which does, of course, have those crown guards). It's horses for courses I suppose but for me the weight of stainless steel wins everytime over the lightness of titanium - both are superb watches for the money. Get one (or both) you can't go wrong


----------



## Nalu

Paul,

If I get one of these Ti Samurais and can find a set of Yao hands that work for me, you can have my old ones. I'm thinking a set of Type 1 hands would look smart with the rectangular batons (black dial of course).

Roy,

Steel or Ti? Bracelet or rubber?

Anyone: what movement is in the Samurai?


----------



## ESL

Nalu said:


> Anyone: what movement is in the Samurai?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It's a 7S35 Colin.

I'm told its basically a non day version of the 7S26. 2 extra jewels as well apparently. (23 not 21)


----------



## Roy

Nalu said:


> Roy,
> 
> Steel or Ti? Bracelet or rubber?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Steel on bracelet with black or white dials +

SkX007's, SKX009's.

Black & Orange monsters on bracelets

Citizen Eco-Zilla's


----------



## pauluspaolo

> If I get one of these Ti Samurais and can find a set of Yao hands that work for me, you can have my old ones. I'm thinking a set of Type 1 hands would look smart with the rectangular batons (black dial of course)


That's terrific Colin - many thanks indeed (I've sent you a pm)


----------



## equis

nicce


----------



## colinryan

My 007 has been all over the world with me and has really taken some bad abuse, and it's still going strong. Since January when I bought a GSAR I haven't been wearing it as much but it is still absolutely the #1 reliable and trusted watch of all that I own.

I had an orange Monster and sold it, because it's just too loud for me. I have a black Monster too which I might sell because although it looks good and is nice and hefty, I just don't think that style is for me. My next Seiko diver will be a blue or black (probably blue) "Sumo."

But I'll never part with my old 007.


----------



## ETCHY

colinryan said:


> My 007 has been all over the world with me and has really taken some bad abuse, and it's still going strong. Since January when I bought a GSAR I haven't been wearing it as much but it is still absolutely the #1 reliable and trusted watch of all that I own.
> 
> I had an orange Monster and sold it, because it's just too loud for me. I have a black Monster too which I might sell because although it looks good and is nice and hefty, I just don't think that style is for me. My next Seiko diver will be a blue or black (probably blue) "Sumo."
> 
> But I'll never part with my old 007.


I have an old 007 too, fantastic watches, utterly "bomb proof".

Dave


----------



## Andy Hird

Good review....bought one last week from Roy, who also did some mods to it. Very well made watches


----------



## mediummynd

Is there a green Seiko diver


----------



## hikingcamping

Anyone knows how a 007 compares to Pepsi, look wise? Are both basically the same except the bezel? Got a 007 a week ago and loving it, thinking of getting another one similar.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hikingcamping said:


> Anyone knows how a 007 compares to Pepsi, look wise? Are both basically the same except the bezel? Got a 007 a week ago and loving it, thinking of getting another one similar.


As you said basically the same watch except for different coloured dials & bezel :wink2:

(photo`s nicked off the net)

SKX 009 (aka Pepsi).............................................SKX 007


----------



## hikingcamping

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows how a 007 compares to Pepsi, look wise? Are both basically the same except the bezel? Got a 007 a week ago and loving it, thinking of getting another one similar.
> 
> 
> 
> As you said basically the same watch except for different coloured dials & bezel :wink2:
> 
> (photo`s nicked off the net)
> 
> SKX 009 (aka Pepsi).............................................SKX 007
Click to expand...

COOL! I must get a Pepsi too! Thanks!

By the way, your Pepsi is exactly 3 minutes faster than your 007........


----------



## mrteatime

think there just stock pics....macs are much better!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> think there just stock pics....macs are much better!


Well sometimes, maybe :wink2:

BTW I did mention the photos were nicked off the net & anyway I don`t own either watch not being keen on the look of the Seiko SKX range :no: particularly the crown protectors :yucky:


----------



## Mutley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> think there just stock pics....macs are much better!
> 
> 
> 
> Well sometimes, maybe :wink2:
> 
> BTW I did mention the photos were nicked off the net & anyway I don`t own either watch not being keen on the look of the Seiko SKX range :no: particularly the crown protectors :yucky:
Click to expand...

You don't like the SKX 007/9, soon you will be telling us you don't like the seiko monster :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> think there just stock pics....macs are much better!
> 
> 
> 
> Well sometimes, maybe :wink2:
> 
> BTW I did mention the photos were nicked off the net & anyway I don`t own either watch not being keen on the look of the Seiko SKX range :no: particularly the crown protectors :yucky:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like the SKX 007/9, soon you will be telling us you don't like the seiko monster :lol:
Click to expand...

I`ve stopped commenting on the Monster, I didn`t want to sound like some people I could mention who remind you of a stuck record, endlessly going on & on & on & on about how a company should stop making watches that look like `*The One*` ( or other expensive horological toys) :notworthy: :yawn:


----------



## media_mute

I like 'em, a lot- imo, look best on a seiko rubber, z22 I believe. def on the list


----------



## rcspeedmaster

anyone know the significance of the 20mins zone on the pepsi bezel?


----------



## Hemlock

rcspeedmaster said:


> anyone know the significance of the 20mins zone on the pepsi bezel?


Its safety time, the time remaining in the air tank when you surface. In other words you should be out of the water before using this time up.


----------



## Hemlock

Thanks for review, helped me decide to buy one and from Roy. Picked it up today, in perfect order, set it to the second so will report back on timekeeping but anything withing a min per day is ok by me in the first month or so. Will be taking her swimming on holiday so hope the water resistant figueres hold up, won't be going down more than a few feet.

Looks very well built.

Nick


----------



## Hemlock

Just to say the my skx007 was set to the second on Monday, and four days later it is still set to the second. I have not seen that before, nor in a quartz either. It did loose half a sec but caught it up again.

This need not be good, because we know they start fast and slow down after a few months, so mine may well be 10-15 secs a day slow by Christmas.

But blimey not a sec in four days, from a beater!


----------



## hikingcamping

It is my everyday cycling watch, really like it.


----------



## Barryboy

I've had both and as others say the only difference is the bezel. I'm not the world's biggest fan of the 7S25 movement but accuracy on both watches wa withion 30 secs/day which I think is acceptable. I don't know why, but I think I preferred the 007 to the 009 - no valid reason, I just did.

I actually prefer my BM a lot more.

Rob


----------

